# Experts Needed.. Platy or Molly?



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright so I am having issues deciding if these are platy or molly fry.. I got these little buggers thinking that they were mollies, but the more i look at them the more they appear to be platy looking to me.

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## zchristiansen (Feb 8, 2012)

This fish appears to be a platy.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I say platy.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely a platy. By the looks of it, the bottom picture isa male and the middle picture is a female


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

PLaty for sure.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Alrighty, Thanks guys for all your input! I will be returning them.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The mouth is the wrong shape to be a molly.


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah it is a platy colors and shape,
All wrong to a Molly.


----------

